# Ideapad 3 vs Ideapad 5: Welches ist die bessere Wahl?



## supershot (22. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,

welches Lenovo 15,6 Zoll Notebook würdet ihr nehmen?

Ein Lenovo Ideapad 3 mit Ryzen 5 5500U (mit Vega 7 der 5000er Serie) , 8 GB RAM, 512 GB SSD, 45 Wh Akku und Plastikgehäuse
oder
ein Lenovo Ideapad 5 (das Modell für 494 €) mit "nur" Ryzen 5 4500U (inkl. Vega 6 der 4000er Serie), 8 GB RAM, 512 GB SSD, 57 Wh Akku, Tastaturbeleuchtung, Fingerabdrucksensor (brauche ich nicht aber ok) und Metallgehäuse (teilweise)

Beim Ideapad 3 reizt mich der bessere Prozessor, mit stärkerer Grafikeinheit und das Ideapad 5 hat halt den Rest besser.

Welches sollte ich jetzt nehmen?


----------



## Darkseth (23. Juni 2021)

Ideapad 5 ist besser, weil es ne höhere Serie ist, und damit hochwertiger. Auch bei "diesem" Modell, welches nicht komplett aus Alu besteht.

Tastaturbeleuchtung ist aber ein enormer Vorteil, und Fingerabdrucksensor macht das einloggen einfach sehr sehr angenehm.

Wofür willst du den denn benutzen?


----------



## supershot (23. Juni 2021)

Nur Studium und Multimedia. Gaming ist zur Zeit eher Nebensache, wenn mal Zeit da ist. Mir wurde schon öfter zum Ideapad 3 geraten, wegen dem neueren Prozessor, aber die Unterschiede wiegen sich aus und ich bin da sehr hin und her gerissen. Und das Ideapad 3 ist halt eine Revision und die einzige Unterschiede die ich nebst dem Metallgehäuse finden konnte waren, dass die Lautsprecher nur 1,5 statt 2 Watt haben und ein USB 3.2 gegen einen 2.0 getauscht wurden. Der Akku geht eigentlich mit 45 Wh denke ich mal


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juni 2021)

Wie gesagt, keine Tastaturbeleuchtung ist schon ein wenig meh. Kein Fingerprint, vermutlich "billigere" materialien / Konstruktionen im inneren.
Ein Notebook ist nicht nur das Datenblatt ^^
Bei nur studium + Multimedia wirst du gar keinen Unterschied merken, ob da ein 5500u oder 4500u verbaut ist. Beim anfassen könnte das schon eher sein.

Aber gut, dass du Studium erwähnt hast, dann sind ja Bildungsangebote möglich: https://www.campuspoint.de/lenovocampus-ideapad-5-15are-81yq006ege.html
479€ für das Ideapad 5 15" mit Ryzen 5 4500u, und es gibt 3 Jahre Premium-Service im Wert von 50€ kostenlos dazu.


Wenn 14" auch in Ordnung gehen: https://www.alternate.de/Lenovo/IdeaPad-5-14ALC-(82LM00ANGE)-Notebook/html/product/1763524
Für 550€ gibt's das Ideapad 5 mit dem Ryzen 5 5500u, voll Alu gehäuse, deutlich größerer Akku, Tastaturbeleuchtung, Fingerprint.

Oder, noch besser als 15,6": https://www.campuspoint.de/lenovocampus-ideapad-5-15alc-82ln004hge-ob.html
Hier sogar 16gb Ram für kaum Aufpreis, trotzdem 5500u, Aluminium, riesiger 70 Wh Akku gegenüber den winzigen 45 Wh (wobei 38 Wh beim Ideapda 3 immer angegeben wird, könnte ein Fehler sein).

Da stellt sich dann gar keine Frage mehr meiner Meinung nach, das Ideapad 5 ist bedeutend besser, und kaum teurer.
Das Ideapad 3 ist da leider nicht günstig genug, um den die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen.

Die neuen ideapad 5 mit Ryzen 5000 sind sogar, soweit ich weiß, immer voll-Aluminium.
Im gegensatz zum 500€~ Ideapad 5 mit älterem Ryzen 5 4500u ist hier auch 16gb Ram verbaut, statt nur 8gb. Umso besser, weil der Ram hier nur verlötet ist, und nicht erweitert werden kann.
nur 80 € mehr für voll Aluminium, etwas bessere CPU, und 16gb Ram sind es hier definitiv Wert.


----------



## supershot (26. Juni 2021)

Ja, das sieht schon sehr verlockend aus und für den Aufpreis auch vernünftig, aber leider hatte ich zu der Zeit des Kaufs ein neues Notebook nötig und das bis ca. 500 € Budget. Hätte ich mehr investieren können, hätte ich das wohl getan, aber jetzt benutze ich es schon und da könnte man bestimmt nichts mehr umtauschen oder zurückgeben. Es läuft auch viel besser als mein 9 Jahre altes Modell davor (Acer, vor 6 Jahren gekauft). Aber was dann doch schade ist, dass bei manchen Spielen der Lüfter doch recht hörbar wird und dass die Lautsprecher grottig klingen. Mein altes Subnotebook hatte Dolby Home Theater und klang viel besser. Aber das scheint ein weit verbreitetes Problem heutzutage zu sein.


----------

